# Tell Me About the Super Y League (SYL)



## Woodwork (Dec 26, 2018)

It looks like a few quality clubs are part of the SYL soccer league.  Anyone have insight on it?


----------



## jpeter (Dec 26, 2018)

Usclub Summer league w/ 6 teams each age group playing about half dozen games
https://www.sylsoccer.com

Summer leagues when people are off, traveling, or playing other Tournaments not all that popular.

Consider the other usclub leagues: ecnl, npl, and the new http://www.upslsoccer.com/youth-membership over super y


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 26, 2018)

Decent summer league that had a championship in Florida about two weeks ago. Girls division U14 Rebels made it to the finals after winning 4 games against competition across the US.  At U17 BYSC made it to the finals in Florida.


----------



## Venantsyo (Dec 26, 2018)

Also Fullerton Rangers B03 made it to the finals in Florida.


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Usclub Summer league w/ 6 teams each age group playing about half dozen games
> https://www.sylsoccer.com
> 
> Summer leagues when people are off, traveling, or playing other Tournaments not all that popular.
> ...


It's United Soccer Leagues (USL), not US Club soccer.

We (Poway Vaqueros) participated in the oldest age group (Super-20) in the summers of 2008, 9, 10, and made it to the North American Finals in 2009.  Most of the players were former club players who had gone off to college, plus a few of the better local high school players (not just Poway High), plus a few that came to an open tryout.  About half the team played in college (D1, D2, D3, JC).  Our Southern Cal district reached from Poway to Lancaster and Ventura.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> It's United Soccer Leagues (USL), not US Club soccer.


Times have changed did you read the link provided?

"The UPSL, a member of US Adult Soccer Association and US Club Soccer"

"The UPSL will host two competitive seasons in 2019. The Spring Season kicks off in March followed by a fall season in September. Additional 2019 events will include a pro-college showcase, coaching development programs, and participation in *US Club Soccer* regional and national events."

2019 Super Y groups:
08, 07, 06, 05, 04/03, 02/01

Notice the combined age groups just like what UPSL is doing

"In the spring of 2019, the UPSL Youth Academy will host competition for boys and girls teams in the 19 and under, 17 and under, 15 and under, and 13 and under age groups. Be a part of American soccer history by becoming a member of the UPSL!


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Times have changed did you read the link provided?
> 
> "The UPSL, a member of US Adult Soccer Association and US Club Soccer"
> 
> ...


I followed the link given here --

Usclub Summer league w/ 6 teams each age group playing about half dozen games
https://www.sylsoccer.com​
-- which actually has something to do with the title of the thread.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 27, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Times have changed did you read the link provided?
> 
> "The UPSL, a member of US Adult Soccer Association and US Club Soccer"
> 
> ...


So you say skip Super Y which has a history for a new league that has never had any teams below U18?   Reasons for this?


----------



## jpeter (Dec 27, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> So you say skip Super Y which has a history for a new league that has never had any teams below U18?   Reasons for this?


Skip for one of the other usclub leagues take your pick, there are 4 others to  choose from that have better comp and you don't have to play in the summer league when everyone is on vc, going places, playing other Tournaments, or what to take a break/ from the summer heat.

Upsl is not new only the youth division is this year but they have four tiers and your club & team could have a future not a dead end like most of the other leagues once they reach certain ages. Promotion based on performance is possible...


----------



## toucan (Jan 3, 2019)

I have tried to learn more about the SYL.  At the youth level, it seems to me that this league has nearly no participation, and no real relevance in Southern California.  There are a couple of clubs who seem to want to buy in (Rangers, for one), but I don't see how the competition exceeds that which you can find locally.


----------



## Woodwork (Jan 3, 2019)

toucan said:


> I have tried to learn more about the SYL.  At the youth level, it seems to me that this league has nearly no participation, and no real relevance in Southern California.  There are a couple of clubs who seem to want to buy in (Rangers, for one), but I don't see how the competition exceeds that which you can find locally.


I share your perspective re not exceeding local competition.  In fact, this is why I think travelling beyond SoCal for tournaments is silly for 99% of teams (e.g., Las Vegas tournaments, where often you play mostly CA teams anyway).  Realistically, about half of the top 20 nationally ranked teams will be from California.  For most teams, you don't have to leave the state to play good competition or to get whomped by top notch teams and learn your place in the world.

However, once you accept the proposition that it would be a good idea for more than just the top 10 or so teams in socal to play competition from out of state, why not play in a nationwide tournament/league where your team gets exposure?  For example, the NIT to the NCAA in basketball.


----------



## toucan (Jan 3, 2019)

Woodwork said:


> I share your perspective re not exceeding local competition.  In fact, this is why I think travelling beyond SoCal for tournaments is silly for 99% of teams (e.g., Las Vegas tournaments, where often you play mostly CA teams anyway).  Realistically, about half of the top 20 nationally ranked teams will be from California.  For most teams, you don't have to leave the state to play good competition or to get whomped by top notch teams and learn your place in the world.
> 
> However, once you accept the proposition that it would be a good idea for more than just the top 10 or so teams in socal to play competition from out of state, why not play in a nationwide tournament/league where your team gets exposure?  For example, the NIT to the NCAA in basketball.


Well, the NIT is televised, so yes, there is a little bit of exposure.  The NIT also shares its revenues with the colleges who send their teams.

When SYL teams want "exposure," they come to California and play in our tournaments.


----------



## MWN (Jan 3, 2019)

SYL at this point is just a summer league.  If we accept the proposition that its good for players with aspirations to play after HS compete in "national cups" because it bolsters their resume, then the SYL seems like it might have a place in the grand scheme.  It is also a way for teams to break out of SoCal and spend their travel dollars in Florida.  I don't have a problem with it at all.  The only folks that might be complaining about it are the Summer Tournament operators due to conflicts and the HS coaches because the SYL finals are not until the second week in December.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

MWN said:


> SYL at this point is just a summer league.  If we accept the proposition that its good for players with aspirations to play after HS compete in "national cups" because it bolsters their resume, then the SYL seems like it might have a place in the grand scheme.  It is also a way for teams to break out of SoCal and spend their travel dollars in Florida.  I don't have a problem with it at all.  The only folks that might be complaining about it are the Summer Tournament operators due to conflicts and the HS coaches because the SYL finals are not until the second week in December.


Let you kid rest and skip super duper Y.


----------



## MWN (Jan 3, 2019)

Its summer and there is no rest ... 4-5 tournaments from June to September, maybe CRL.  Anyway, looking at the performance of the SoCal team at the tournament, the Southwest division did very well.


----------



## toucan (Jan 7, 2019)

What socal teams are in, or are seriously considering the Super Y League?


----------



## younothat (Jan 7, 2019)

toucan said:


> What socal teams are in, or are seriously considering the Super Y League?


BYSC Corona, Fram, Fullertron Rangers, Oceanside Breakers, Rebels

Combined age groups; U15,U17,U19  not birth year so that does'nt really appeal to existing teams unless they want to play up.    This is a fringe summer league where the comp is not all that great and the December playoff tournament conflicts with school or the HS soccer season for most.


----------



## coachsamy (Jan 7, 2019)

Why would anyone consider Super Y to play CSL Gold teams at best, and then the better teams available head to NC to play NL instead of Super Y Finals. 

Whatever it takes to fulfill koolaid meter...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

coachsamy said:


> Why would anyone consider Super Y to play CSL Gold teams at best, and then the better teams available head to NC to play NL instead of Super Y Finals.
> 
> Whatever it takes to fulfill koolaid meter...


Exactly right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

MWN said:


> Its summer and there is no rest ... 4-5 tournaments from June to September, maybe CRL.  Anyway, looking at the performance of the SoCal team at the tournament, the Southwest division did very well.


To me it seems like they are just sticking games and the tournament is any open space, the competition is not very good, at least in our division, players are on vacation and it's fricken hot.
Not a very good experience for us.
Funny to hear the English Premier League players complain about 4 games in 2 weeks when our kids play 4 games in 4 days.
It's just too much IMHO.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 7, 2019)

coachsamy said:


> Why would anyone consider Super Y to play CSL Gold teams at best, and then the better teams available head to NC to play NL instead of Super Y Finals.
> 
> Whatever it takes to fulfill koolaid meter...


Here is why Kool Aid is good...
"Even if you’re not drinking it, Kool-Aid can be pretty handy. It’s famously used as a DIY hair dye, but the life hack applications don’t stop there. The citric acid in Kool-Aid makes it a handy toilet bowl cleaner if you leave the powder in overnight, or if you’re worried your toilet is leaking, an envelope of grape in the tank can test for you. If the water in the bowl turns purple before you flush, you’ve got a leak. A packet of lemonade Kool-Aid can even clean your dishwasher. And we thought the Kool-Aid Man was only good at destroying homes."


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 7, 2019)

No


Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny to hear the English Premier League players complain about 4 games in 2 weeks when our kids play 4 games in 4 days.
> It's just too much IMHO.


My kids HS League play starts today. Three games a week, Mon, Wed, Fri. I never want to hear it's about the kids again...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> No
> 
> 
> My kids HS League play starts today. Three games a week, Mon, Wed, Fri. I never want to hear it's about the kids again...


Are they just trying to shorten the season?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are they just trying to shorten the season?


They must be.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are they just trying to shorten the season?


Hasn’t it been this way for weeks?  Preseason high school games and tournaments seem more crazy than a u13 club team playing every weekend in summer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Hasn’t it been this way for weeks?  Preseason high school games and tournaments seem more crazy than a u13 club team playing every weekend in summer.


Not sure, we started HS in early December and it hasn't been this crazy.


----------



## jpeter (Jan 7, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Hasn’t it been this way for weeks?  Preseason high school games and tournaments seem more crazy than a u13 club team playing every weekend in summer.


League season is short so normally 2 games a week sometime 3 but league is over pretty quick after about 6 weeks.  Non-league and tournments games can add up where you play 24 or so games over a two month or so period.  Add in playoffs and there could be close to 30 games in 3 months. 

Yes a bunch of games considering da plays about the same amount over 10 months not 3 for example but then again subs are unlimited.


----------

